# Help! Antisocial Angry Bunny!



## Toki and Olive (Apr 28, 2012)

We recently adopted Olive, a 8-9 month old spayed polish dwarf. We adopted her because she bonded the best with our dwarf hotot rabbit, Toki. She was shy at the shelter, and was described as "sassy", but since we wanted a new friend for our lovely Toki, we decided we would take her home and work with her on becoming less shy.

The problem is that in the past two months, her shyness has turned into being antisocial and angry. She runs away when we come anywhere near her, and only recently approaches when there are treats in hand. She grunts, oinks, nips, and lunges when you attempt to come near her or put a hand near her. Only sometimes will tolerate one or two pets when treats are involved, but then runs away. 

These are my first set of rabbits, and I'm looking for advice for working with Olive. Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I've read several books and read blogs/forums, but any personal advice to my situation would be helpful.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

do you mean an american polish? or an english polish? if its an english polish, sometimes known as the britannia petite in the states, then this behaviour is pretty normal, english polish are very in your face fiesty little rabbits, where as the american ones (different breed not just because they were born in america) are more laid back


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm actually surprised that a breeder allowed a Polish to go to the pet market, they are very well know for being fiesty, bitey, flighty rabbits.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I was thinking netherland dwarf, some people call them polish dwarfs?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the american polish is quite different to our polish, and as the OP is in the US, it could very well be that it is an american polish not a normal polish, american polish are very well suited to the pet market and are bigger then our polish

i have never heard any one call a nethie a polish dwarf, the polish itself is a dwarf (the smallest breed of rabbit around) and is sometimes refered to a polish dwarf


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> the american polish is quite different to our polish, and as the OP is in the US, it could very well be that it is an american polish not a normal polish, american polish are very well suited to the pet market and are bigger then our polish
> 
> i have never heard any one call a nethie a polish dwarf, the polish itself is a dwarf (the smallest breed of rabbit around) and is sometimes refered to a polish dwarf


Yep I know, but I still know a few US breeders that say the american polish is just as feisty as the english version, hence my surprise they are in the pet market. I've never met an American Polish so only going on what I have been told lol.

Anyway that aside, to the OP so long as she is fine with her friend and is happy enough you might have to just accept that this is how Olive will be.
I have a couple of nethies (although slightly larger than the polish they can have the feistyness of a polish) and one is happy to have a cuddle and is quite friendly, however my other girl is a pure grump and would much rather spend time with her bunny friends than have anything to do with me and I've had her for 3 years lol.


----------



## Toki and Olive (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts. I've attached a picture of Toki and Olive below. Maybe it will help identify her breed. We adopted her from our humane society and they did not know her exact breed. 

Your comments help though. It's disappointing to hear that this is her disposition, but other than staying out of her way, I was just wonder if there is anything else to try.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww they are adorable! They look tiny, about the same size as my Nethies. I love the look of the Hothot(sp?), are they a new breed? Never seen one before anywhere

I always thought also that the Nethie Dwarf is the smallest breed of rabbit available, and that the Polish was a bit bigger, but slimer built than the rounded N.D? Have heard though that Polish are quite feisty, and where used in developing the N.D breed, which is where they get part of their feistyness from. (Not sure if it's true though.)


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Toki and Olive said:


> We recently adopted Olive, a 8-9 month old spayed polish dwarf. We adopted her because she bonded the best with our dwarf hotot rabbit, Toki. She was shy at the shelter, and was described as "sassy", but since we wanted a new friend for our lovely Toki, we decided we would take her home and work with her on becoming less shy.
> 
> The problem is that in the past two months, her shyness has turned into being antisocial and angry. She runs away when we come anywhere near her, and only recently approaches when there are treats in hand. She grunts, oinks, nips, and lunges when you attempt to come near her or put a hand near her. Only sometimes will tolerate one or two pets when treats are involved, but then runs away.
> 
> These are my first set of rabbits, and I'm looking for advice for working with Olive. Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I've read several books and read blogs/forums, but any personal advice to my situation would be helpful.


Are they indoors or out?? I had a similar problem with one of mine when he first came to us..


----------



## Toki and Olive (Apr 28, 2012)

colliewobble- It sounds like Dwarf Hotots have been around since the 80s. I feel in love as soon as I met one.

Tink82- They are indoor bunnies. Very spoiled and have a good amount of space to run in during the day and extra space when we are home.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Toki and Olive said:


> colliewobble- It sounds like Dwarf Hotots have been around since the 80s. I feel in love as soon as I met one.
> 
> Tink82- They are indoor bunnies. Very spoiled and have a good amount of space to run in during the day and extra space when we are home.


It may make it easier then, just spend time on the floor with her, don't go to touch her, allow her to get used to you and know that you're not going to be picking her up or pulling her about (not suggesting that you do btw) Maybe put treats on the floor close by you.. She will approach you when she is ready. It does take time. Don't forget, to her your hands are huge and coming straight at her head area.

The other thing I did with Chester when he nipped us was to give him a bit of a tap on the nose/top of the head (obviously don't punch her lights out or really hurt her) and give a really sturn NO. Don't be wishy washy or say anything other than NO. She will eventually realise nipping is not on.. You need her to be happy around you before you move on to this phase though or you risk really peeing her off.. It worked with two buns of mine (Chester was by far the worst!) and the cat..


----------



## Toki and Olive (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely try that more. Hopefully I'll have good news to report.


----------

